
A guide to private alpha testing - wclittle
https://www.startuprocket.com/articles/the-art-and-science-of-private-alpha-testing
======
wclittle
I'd be curious to learn how others approach private alpha (how long to stay in
it, who to include, what to test, how to think about feature additions/pivots,
etc...)

